# Rawhide for cats?



## travelcat (Aug 27, 2013)

My kittens have this thing about chewing cardboard... and wood. My vet suggested getting them rawhide, and ensuring that the rawhide is sourced and made in the US.

Any suggestions on good brands/types for cats? My kittens are now 7 months old and about 6 pounds.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Never heard of that before. Your local petstore should have a section with the rawhides US made \ rawhide free. Ask one of their employees to show you to it. Rawhide is difficult for dogs to digest and can cause a few different health issues. Not sure how it is with cats, but I wouldn't give it to my cat.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Two of my cats take a munch on cardboard boxes - they kind of eye a new box up, taste test it and then move on to using the box as a fort / castle / magical play place.

Does your cat just munch on cardboard like that or actually eat a lot of it? Does he just chew or eat it? Cats eating strange things could be a dietary deficiency - what do you feed?

Rawhide isn't great for dogs. As mentioned, it is difficult to digest, so I'd never give it to one of my cats.


----------



## Kytkattin (Oct 18, 2013)

I agree with Oozma, I don't/wouldn't give it to my dogs, I wouldn't give it to my cat either. Could you maybe try cat grass instead? Obviously it isn't as chewy, but it might be worth a try. Another thing to try would be some home-made chicken jerky. It would be chewy, flavorful, and 100% healthy because you make it yourself!


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

I've never heard of that either and I don't think I would be comfortable with giving it to them. But then again - I don't know anything about it..


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

"Rawhide is safe for cats only while chewing. This hide however becomes soggy due to saliva and can be easily swallowed by the cat, this may lead to several heath issues or even death."

This was on a website that I just read. I would definitely stay away from it.


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't do rawhide, but I did catch one of my cats at home chewing on a 12" bully stick that one of the dogs left laying around... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Rawhide will absorb moisture and expand...potentially causing intestinal blockages if a large enough piece is ingested. I refuse to sell them in my store. 

It's difficult to know what attracts a cat to chewing something and in my experience (Maggie was an extreme chewer and Holly does her fair share) redirecting them to chew on things we want them to is very difficult.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Ditto the 'don't do rawhide' message.

Try jerky, Torri loves duck jerky. I haven't been able to convince the other cats its edible though, lol.

You could do edible raw bones, if you're comfortable with that.

If not the top chew toy my kitties like is called a wiggle worm and is made by petstages. They LOVE to chew that thing and its very durable.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

My cat eats bully sticks, dried duck feet, dried chicken feet, raw chicken feet, raw chicken/turkey/duck necks... actually, most anything the dogs eat, he does.

Rawhides are dangerous for dogs, I would assume they are for cats as well. I would never give a rawhide.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

